# @Silvers 2nd Billet Box colour Poll



## Christos

Let's please assist @Silver with a colour we think will be best for him!
I have left silver out as he has a silver and also I ran out of poll options...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45

U got too much time on ur hands mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Scouse45 said:


> U got too much time on ur hands mate


I hope you voted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Christos 

This is too amazing
Thanks for this, it will certainly help 

You putting the pressure on me here!

Truth is that I decided to go for the Flow in case I wanted to get a second BB.
But I hadn't yet decided on a second BB

My thinking was to get the Flow so that if I decided in future to get another BB I would have an atty for it. (Since Exocets are no longer)

So, I haven't properly considered the second BB, let alone the colour 

My first BB was Silver with the stock black panels. Reason is that I really love the look of that. And it reminds me of my Reo Black, which I love so much.

Then out of the blue @Rob Fisher offered me the Navy Blue Billet. I was taken by surprise. I did give it some consideration and it was a great opportunity to co-incide with the Flow. 

The only problem for me is that my eye doesn't like the black panels with the navy blue. Of course, one could get any colour panels if one looks around but I like the stock panels. 

So long story short, I first need to decide on the second BB itself. 
Then on the colour... 

But thanks for this - I will keep an eye on these colours to see if anything jumps out at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Rnb for silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Dr Phil said:


> Rnb for silver



Hey @Dr Phil 
Howzit man!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I vote for a Dober for @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 111071



Ooh, that is nice @SAVapeGear 
Thanks

Dober is a lovely colour - it looks like a metallic coppery sort of colour?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Ooh, that is nice @SAVapeGear
> Thanks
> 
> Dober is a lovely colour - it looks like a metallic coppery sort of colour?


It is my favorite one.Really Stylish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Scissorhands

Silver said:


> Oh my word @Christos
> 
> This is too amazing
> Thanks for this, it will certainly help
> 
> You putting the pressure on me here!
> 
> Truth is that I decided to go for the Flow in case I wanted to get a second BB.
> But I hadn't yet decided on a second BB
> 
> My thinking was to get the Flow so that if I decided in future to get another BB I would have an atty for it. (Since Exocets are no longer)
> 
> So, I haven't properly considered the second BB, let alone the colour
> 
> My first BB was Silver with the stock black panels. Reason is that I really love the look of that. And it reminds me of my Reo Black, which I love so much.
> 
> Then out of the blue @Rob Fisher offered me the Navy Blue Billet. I was taken by surprise. I did give it some consideration and it was a great opportunity to co-incide with the Flow.
> 
> The only problem for me is that my eye doesn't like the black panels with the navy blue. Of course, one could get any colour panels if one looks around but I like the stock panels.
> 
> So long story short, I first need to decide on the second BB itself.
> Then on the colour...
> 
> But thanks for this - I will keep an eye on these colours to see if anything jumps out at me



I think @Christos made a mistake in the title

It should read

" @Silvers first REO P67 colour poll"

I almost forgave him but he didn't even offer the raw tumbled finish!

Blasphemy

* I voted anyway

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> I hope you voted.


Yes. For TMNTBB coz guessing that colour name correct won me a Merlin from fisher haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 111076



From this picture i recon i would have dificulty to choose a color but lookig at @Silver last reo post i selected the red with black panels, as it suits his reo range

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

SAVapeGear said:


> View attachment 111075



These are beautiful @SAVapeGear , thanks
I am drawn to the Dober 

Whats the one on the far right? Is that RPG?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 111076



Thanks @Rob Fisher , rare to see a photo of so many BBs side by side
Counting from the left, whats the difference between 3 and 4? what colours are they?

And what is 6 and 7? Are they the same colour? Photo playing tricks maybe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> These are beautiful @SAVapeGear , thanks
> I am drawn to the Dober
> 
> Whats the one on the far right? Is that RPG?


Yes rpg is a gunmetal kind of colour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Scouse45 said:


> Yes. For TMNTBB coz guessing that colour name correct won me a Merlin from fisher haha



Funny you say that @Scouse45 
I am also drawn to the green one.
Its a lovely grene and i have seen Rob's green BB. Its lovely
Im not a big fan of green but this green is great. Darker, richer and lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Silver said:


> Then out of the blue @Rob Fisher offered me the Navy Blue Billet. I was taken by surprise. I did give it some consideration and it was a great opportunity to co-incide with the Flow.
> 
> The only problem for me is that my eye doesn't like the black panels with the navy blue. Of course, one could get any colour panels if one looks around but I like the stock panels.



When I saw that Royal Blue, my hart skipped a beat. When @Rob Fisher offered it to you, my heart sank into my shoes. So I send Rob a message to take 2nd Dibs and hoped that you would not take it. So here comes the power of the mind - you actually realy would have liked it, but I focused and successfully changed you mind  thanks for not liking it - we are now friends for life 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher , rare to see a photo of so many BBs side by side
> Counting from the left, whats the difference between 3 and 4? what colours are they?
> 
> And what is 6 and 7? Are they the same colour? Photo playing tricks maybe...



3 and 4 are Kurbis and Nugget (aka Orange and Gold).
6 and 7 are the Dober and RPG.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

@Silver i recon you must decide over a very strong cup of coffee and a thumper vape. Maybe you need a reo more than a bb. 

Good luck with your choice as i know this forum will push you over the edge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

P.s @Silver. No pressure... Just a fun poll to help you decide when you get there  
It's such an injustice to own a flow and not use it .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Based on the results so far the BB in the lead is this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 3 and 4 are Kurbis and Nugget (aka Orange and Gold).
> 6 and 7 are the Dober and RPG.



Thanks @Rob Fisher and @Christos 
This is actually quite difficult to pick just one colour 
There isnt any one that is wildly ahead

So far i think the ones i like are
Dober - i agree with @SAVapeGear it looks very nice - and quite unusual to me, so its nice in that way
Green - i am drawn to it

RPG (gunmetal) is also there, lurking in third place at the moment. But i fear its a little bit too close to my silver, so i think i shouldnt go there. 

The Kurbis and Nugget have also tempted me because they are brighter colours. But i am not a gold fan and those look gold(ish) so i think i should be careful 

Damn, this is not easy. I think i need to see some of them in the flesh again.


----------



## Silver

RenaldoRheeder said:


> When I saw that Royal Blue, my hart skipped a beat. When @Rob Fisher offered it to you, my heart sank into my shoes. So I send Rob a message to take 2nd Dibs and hoped that you would not take it. So here comes the power of the mind - you actually realy would have liked it, but I focused and successfully changed you mind  thanks for not liking it - we are now friends for life
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Am so happy you got it @RenaldoRheeder !!
Its a sign!
Also, its yet another example of just how personal this vaping thing is...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Where is the bx9 option
Or am I confusing it with the bx7?


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> Where is the bx9 option
> Or am I confusing it with the bx7?



BX7 and BX9 is the same BB with different buttons.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> BX7 and BX9 is the same BB with different buttons.


Thanks @Rob Fisher
Vote cast 

Good luck @Silver the pressure is real

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, that light blue
Forgot about that
Thanks @BioHAZarD 

Back to the drawing board....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Ooh, that light blue
> Forgot about that
> Thanks @BioHAZarD
> 
> Back to the drawing board....


Sorry @Silver
But yeah I am totally sold on that light blue and it would look "mega epic" next to your silver one to quote your own words.  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> These are beautiful @SAVapeGear , thanks
> I am drawn to the Dober
> 
> Whats the one on the far right? Is that RPG?


Yes.RPG,But the RPG colors change from batch to batch.Sometimes they are more blue,sometimes more purple and sometimes pink.

Grab a Dober Silver !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sash

Nice to see someone else suffering to decide...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

I would say get something different to all the run of the mill BB's 

 https://www.billetboxvapor.com/single-post/2015/05/09/The-Flipper-and-why-you-dont-want-one

but then it's maybe just me that likes shiny stuff 








or maybe a Wood 1





anyway hope you find the one you like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Royal Navy Blue in the lead!

P.s this poll will be open for 7 days. This should be enough "grace" period...

I am reserving my vote in the event of a tie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Silver said:


> Its a lovely grene and



Nice to see @Silver using the Old English or Anglo Saxon version of the modern "green". 8th Century English is so under used today.

I particularly approve of the way he uses the old (grene) and modern (green) versions interchangeably.

@Silver , since you clearly love old English, might I suggest that you read "Sir Gawain and the *Grene* Gome ". I was forced to read it at university and really enjoyed it. It is available on Amazon for around R 200.00.




FYI ...Gome (old English) knight (modern English).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Looks like the poll is standing still with RNB as the leader...


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Looks like the poll is standing still with RNB as the leader...



Indeed @Christos
Lol

But I had the opportunity to go for a RNB and didn't because I just don't like the blue with the black panels.

At this stage, i am still leaning more towards Dober and Green.

But I have an extremely busy next few weeks so will unfortunately not be able to dedicate too much time to the next BB purchase. Thanks to all those that voted and thanks again Christos - this thread is really helpful for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Silver said:


> Indeed @Christos
> Lol
> 
> But I had the opportunity to go for a RNB and didn't because I just don't like the blue with the black panels.
> 
> At this stage, i am still leaning more towards Dober and Green.
> 
> But I have an extremely busy next few weeks so will unfortunately not be able to dedicate too much time to the next BB purchase. Thanks to all those that voted and thanks again Christos - this thread is really helpful for me.


Its nice that its now turned into a choose your colour rather than take whats available situation. Did they finally increase production run qtys?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

boxerulez said:


> Its nice that its now turned into a choose your colour rather than take whats available situation. Did they finally increase production run qtys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Not sure @boxerulez 
I think the advent of the clones may have had something to do with more of the originals being available.


----------



## Christos

boxerulez said:


> Its nice that its now turned into a choose your colour rather than take whats available situation. Did they finally increase production run qtys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


@Silver can get any colour he wants because he's @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

